# Windows-App. am Home-PC mit Handy steuern



## flotschie (31. März 2005)

Hi,

mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich habe zu Hause auf meinem PC eine selbstgeschriebene Windows-Applikation laufen, die untertags meine Anwesenheit erfordert (um z.b. auf bestimmte Ereignisse manuell reagieren zu können).

Ich überlege mir schon die ganze Zeit, was es für Möglichkeiten gibt, die Anwendung "fernzusteuern", und zwar nicht per Laptop mit Remote Software oder so (zu umständlich), sondern z.b. mit irgendeinem Tool auf einem dafür geigneten Handy.

Beispiel: Meine Anwendung schickt mir programmgesteuert ein SMS mit Informationen über ein Ereignis. Ich starte wiederum auf dem Handy das Tool, das sich per Internet dann mit meinem PC verbindet, und über das Tool am Handy kann ich dann Informationen an die Anwendung zuhause schicken (die eventuell per TCPListener auf solche Infos lauscht).

Ich hoffe ich hab mein Problem einigermaßen verständlich geschildert...weiss wer vielleicht wie man das am besten lösen könnte, welche Handys / Technologien da in Frage kommen etc...?


----------



## loetmann (21. April 2005)

Der WDR-ComputerClub hat mal eine Alarmanlage mitnem Handy aufgebaut, und konnte so SMS versenden (Lallus). Ist aber schon ne Weile her und die Sendung gibet nicht mehr.
http://www.wolfgang-back.com/lallus_home.php


Ich würde es mit einer Server-Anwendung machen. Die steuert/ist Dein Programm und senden/empfängt Daten übers www. Wenn Dein Handy dann einen Browser hat kann es Dein Server ansurfen und Aktionen auslösen, oder per e-mail bescheid bekommen wenn irgend was ist (z.B. kann/konnte man bei GMX eine e-mail-Weiterleitung aufs Handy machen, damit hab ich mir mal meine Mails zukommen lassen [uralt Handy]).


----------



## fluessig (10. Mai 2005)

Ich denke auch, dass dir mit einem browserfähigen Handy (zB. Serie 60 Geräte von Nokia) und einem Webserver geholfen wäre (Webapplikation in php, jsp,cgi oder asp oder ...). 

Das andere Problem ist wie die SMS vom Server losgeschickt werden. Eine Möglichkeit wäre dem Rechner eine Handykarte zu verpassen (also, was eigentlich für Notebooks für den PCMCIA Slot gedacht ist. Gibts vielleicht auch schon für USB). Da brauchst dann halt auch noch einen Extravertrag dafür - aber wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen sollte ...

Wenn du absolut mobil sein musst ist das die einzige Alternative die mir grad in den Sinn kommt. Sollte allerdings ein WLAN Zugang statt dem Handy möglich sein, könntest du das Handy durch einen PDA ersetzen und dort die Webapplikation laufen lassen, vielleicht sogar Remote Software (weiss nicht obs das für PDAs gibt). Wäre günstiger aber nicht so mobil.


----------



## codecat (6. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Die Lösungen, die Du vorschlägst, sind nicht ganz so einfach. Schau einfach mal bei Conrad (http://www.conrad.de) oder bei ELV http://www.elv.de)  vorbei. Dort gibt es eine Telemetriemodul mit dem man Fernüberwachung betreiben kann. Desweiteren gibt es dort Module, mit deren Hilfe man fernsteuern kann...
Grüße
CodeCat


----------

